# Looking for a Speed-0-Byke



## Casper (May 22, 2018)

Looking to buy a Speed-0-byke ... the nicer the better! Kenny (559)438-9228


----------



## stezell (May 22, 2018)

@ CeeBee has one for sale. If you're interested I can get a hold of him. 

Thanks, Sean


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2018)

Stezell, Please ask him and let me know. Thank you !!


----------



## stezell (May 22, 2018)

Casper said:


> Stezell, Please ask him and let me know. Thank you !!



Kenny, Clint said he'll message you probably tomorrow. 
Thanks, Sean


----------



## toyman (May 26, 2018)

I have a real nice one if you are still looking for one


----------



## Casper (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! I have not bought one yet. Would it be possible to text ma a picture or two 559 438-9228? Also, can you ballpark me on the price? Thanks again, Kenny.


----------



## toyman (May 26, 2018)

Casper said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have not bought one yet. Would it be possible to text ma a picture or two 559 438-9228? Also, can you ballpark me on the price? Thanks again, Kenny.



I will do it when I get home.


----------



## toyman (May 27, 2018)

I will get you some pics tomorrow


----------



## toyman (May 28, 2018)

Here is mine.I think it is about the best original out there.I even found an extra wheel and an extra tire over the years.Feel free to make me an offer


----------



## Kato (May 31, 2018)

Stopped a spot I know and saw this in the window - remembered your post.
I have no idea on what is original or not - maybe others can help with that info ??
PM me for info


----------



## Casper (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice Looking bike !! I already bought 1 restored and 1 original !! Thank you The Cabe !!


----------



## Casper (Jun 20, 2018)

Anything else out there?? Still Looking for bikes and parts !!! Don't be Shy.... I'm ready to Buy!


----------



## Casper (Jun 23, 2018)

Does anybody know who bought this one last week?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 23, 2018)

I always thought these bikes were very cool.


----------



## Casper (Jul 3, 2018)

4th of July bump!


----------



## Casper (Jul 20, 2018)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2018)

toyman said:


> Here is mine.I think it is about the best original out there.I even found an extra wheel and an extra tire over the years.Feel free to make me an offer
> 
> View attachment 815193
> 
> ...




Is that the rear wheel that was on E-Bay? I almost bought that.


----------



## Casper (Jul 20, 2018)

It may have been on eBay before I bought the bike and extras from toyman, but I'm still looking for a front wheel also!


----------



## toyman (Jul 21, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Is that the rear wheel that was on E-Bay? I almost bought that.



I did buy that on Ebay years ago


----------



## Casper (Aug 24, 2018)

Bump for the weekend


----------



## Casper (Sep 5, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Casper (Sep 24, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## Casper (Dec 5, 2018)

Still looking for bikes or parts !!! Thanks


----------



## Kato (Dec 28, 2018)

Casper said:


> Still looking for bikes or parts !!! Thanks




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=pcb.2315354908684994&type=3&theater&ifg=1

Facebook - Vintage and Antique Bicycles For Sale


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2019)

still searching !!


----------

